# front wheel bearings



## GXEinPA (Nov 26, 2005)

This is a follow up to a thread I posted here last week. My previous post was about ball joints on my 97 Altima GXE. Thanks to all that responded.

During that post I mentioned the trouble I'd had with the passenger side wheel hub. I had a shop press in a new bearing. When I got it home I noticed I could wiggle the hub away from the steering knuckle; possible because of the loose fit between the hub and the bearing's inner race.

I proceeded with my repairs by buying another sterring knuckle from a junk yard. It was a much better part; no play in the bearing or the hub-to-bearing fit.

Could someone please confirm that the wheel hub on a 97 Altima GXE has a press fit with the wheel bearing's inner race? A garage mechanic told me in much less words that this is not a press fit.

Thanks much.


Kevin


----------



## GXEinPA (Nov 26, 2005)

*question answered*

This may not confirm it for my GXE but it pretty much answers my question.

"The hub must be pressed from the inner races and the outer race must be pressed from the knuckle." <http://www.babcox.com/editorial/bf/bf100352.htm>


Kevin


----------

